# Keaton beach



## cableguychris (Nov 13, 2014)

Headed to Keaton Beach next weekend. Anybody got a report?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Nov 18, 2014)

I have heard that its bout that time. Im going to try and make it down there in a week or so.  Let me know how ya'll do.


----------



## georgia_hunter (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm headed down after thanksgiving to stay the weekend. I hope they will be going by then.


----------



## cableguychris (Nov 24, 2014)

was unable to go this weekend. got sick  may try again this wkend


----------



## georgia_hunter (Nov 26, 2014)

What's your thoughts on Friday and Saturday. Do you think the fresh water will have them not biting?


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Nov 26, 2014)

Check the fishing reports for one more cast.  I think they are still biting


----------



## georgia_hunter (Nov 30, 2014)

Worst trip ever down to Keaton. Fished hard 2 days and did not put a single fish in the boat.


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Dec 2, 2014)

dang it man........what was the water like??


----------



## georgia_hunter (Dec 3, 2014)

54 degrees and fairly smooth.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Dec 3, 2014)

Fish were in the river at Steinhatchee last week, they have been deeper than normal on the flats, hanging in channels and drop offs.


----------

